# Problème connexion à modem Castlenet numéricable



## IgorYandex (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'abonner à numéricable et je souhaiterais connecter au modem Castlenet (qui est censé faire routeur...) mon Mac ainsi que mon PC.

Or, c'est la grosse galère pour le mac. J'ai connecté tout d'abord mon PC, j'ai inscrit la clé WEP, pas de soucis.

Il s'agit d'un ibook G4 sous OSX 10, les mises à jour sont faites régulièrement.

Pour la Mac, en revanche, lorsque j'essaie de me connecter en Wifi, j'entre la clé wep et un message m'indique "une erreur s'est produite lors de la connection". J'ai tenté, retenté, reretenté, en vain.

Néanmoins, j'arrive à accéder à internet si le branche le mac par le cable ethernet.

- si je branche le PC seul en cable ethernet ou wifi, pas de soucis
- si je branche le mac seul en ethernet, pas de soucis, en wifi, impossible, c'est toujours le même message

- si je connecte le PC en wifi et le MAC en ethernet en même temps, aucun soucis non plus.
- Mais évidemment, quand je veux connecter le mac en wifi (que le PC soit en ethernet ou wifi dans le même temps) c'est encore ce message d'erreur.

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution? Merci d'avance...


----------



## IgorYandex (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai encore tenté aujourd'hui avec le service client numéricable. Ils ont supprimé la clé wep et le mac a pu se connecter. Mais en remettant la clé wep, impossible, le même message d'erreur apparaït. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire, que c'était mon mac qui avait un problème pour reconnaître les cryptages...

J'ai tenté alors de le faire avec l'assistant de configuration. Je sélectionne le réseau numéricable, je tape la clé wep et là, il m'indique que le mot de passe wep n'est pas bon. Pourtant je suis certain de ne pas avoir fait d'erreur, j'ai recommencé plusieurs fois.

J'ai même tenté de connecter mon téléphone portable sony ericson et avec ce dernier, tout fonctionne.

Qu'est ce qui ne va pas dans mon mac....


----------



## IgorYandex (28 Septembre 2010)

J'ai fini par trouver la solution tout seul comme un grand... Je la livre pour ceux qui seraient dans le même problème.
J'ai changé la clé WEP pour une clé WPA dans la config du modem. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais du coup, le Mac arrive à se connecter en Wifi...


----------

